# stepped on my fluff today



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was standing on a chair cleaning out the top shelf of my pantry. I had gotten up and down and the fluffs were laying on their pillows. I went to step down and stepped down an Emily's neck,as soon as I felt it,I rolled down falling on the tile floor.

I was so scared I hurt her... they ran and hid under the table, scared since I yelled "OMG" so loud. I was so scared it just came out... I called them,poor babies,all shaking and loved on them and checked out Emily to see if she was ok. Thankfully I had bare feet so I could feel her straight away.If I'd had shoes,I think I would have hurt her or worse. I just held her and cried and kissed her and all the fluffers since I scared them...


It's so easy to hurt a fluff , to step on one...

I can't tell you how scared I was and still shaken from it... I must have given them all about 20 treats afterwards...

I'm so thankful they're alright,I would have broken a hip,anything to avoid hurting them..


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is always a heartbeat away. I have often kicked a baby in the face by accident. Yep, I would sooner break a leg than hurt my one of my babies.:wub: No matter how careful you are, there is that surprise you were not expecting. But all is well for now. Poor Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sylie said:


> It is always a heartbeat away. I have often kicked a baby in the face by accident. Yep, I would sooner break a leg than hurt my one of my babies.:wub: No matter how careful you are, there is that surprise you were not expecting. But all is well for now. Poor Michelle.


Me too, little buggers get under foot, I feel so bad when I do it and they give me a look like, "what did I do mommy?" So I gotta love them all up...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww Michelle, i know exactly how you feel. I have accidentally on occasion kicked one of the fluffs or stepped on them. It just breaks my heart and all of the other fluffs run to the one that yelped. I coddle them and kiss them and tons of treats for everyone since the others were so concerned. I know you feel bad, but Thank God she's ok and we know you would never intentionally hurt one of your fluffs. I too would rather break a bone than to hurt one of my babies.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Eeeek! seems to be happening quite a bit lately. Really scary, I am so happy she is ok.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

This is one of my worse fears. My DH has had a couple of strokes and his balance and gait are pretty unstable. I am alway worried he will step or even worse fall on Ben. I am so glad Emily wasn't hurt and is doing ok.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that Emily is OK. It's easy to do they just seem to be underfoot! I'm constantly telling my family, "Watch out, the dogs are there" They get sick of me telling them!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-I really do know how you feel, Michelle. I'm glad your sweet Emily is okay. I'm glad you are okay, too, but I bet you're sore today..bless your heart. I've done it, too. I always try to be vigilant, but just yesterday, I stepped on Eva's little "pawsy". She let out a very loud "eek". I too was barefoot, and it was not my full weight. I think I startled her more than hurt her, but I still felt just terrible. She came right over and kissed me. It was if she knew it was an accident..


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Michelle you must have practically had a heart attack. I'm surprised I couldn't hear your heart beat here in MA, as I'm sure it was beating so loud and fast!! It is so nerve racking when you accidentally step on them or hit them with your feet since they can so easily be hurt. I think everyone has done this to one of their fluffs, I know I have. I'm so glad to hear Emily is ok.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Michelle I know how this feels just went through it with Becky thank goodness she is ok mine had to go to er and limping for 12 days !!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad both Emily and you are OK!! These things can happen so easily!

We have 'wheeled' chairs in the kitchen and I have one in my office as well. Quincy is determined to lay right by these chairs..either mine or hubby's. Often his tail plume has been rolled on ( thankfully no paws or tail itself!) yet he never learns to stay away! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank goodness your little one is fine. These things happen. I am constantly watching where I walk , where I step .....I even have to remind my kids too. Vanilla is always following us everywhere and will get right in front of you too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - thanks goodness both you and Emily are alright. Could have gone bad for either or both of you. It's so easy to do. I always wear little slippers in the house or bare feet so if I do step on Tyler I know it right away and not to bring all the NYC dirt from the sidewalks into the house. Tyler knows that if I put on shoes or sandals, it means I'm going out. Take a couple of Advil - you'll probably be achy from the fall.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a nice hip bruise forming but a happy uninjured fluff,so couldn't wish for a better outcome... I still have flashbacks on that moment thinking how lucky she was.. We don't wear shoes in the house, too many germs and disgusting things on sidewalks and streets to step in...

I know if I'd had slippers or shoes on, I wouldn't have felt her in time to minimize hurting her. Next time,I'll put them in the other room,not taking that chance. This is the one time they didn't just stay on their pillows because I was cleaning out old dog treats that got stuffed in the back of the pantry,so I bet they smelled them and came up to investigate...

I snuggled the snot out of Emily last night and I bet I kissed her on her little noggin 100 times!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Poor you! That is so frightening! I am so glad she is ok. I always worry about Bella getting squished. She is so little and with all her puppy happiness and joy, she is often right under my feet.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad you and Em are okay Michelle. No more cleaning for a few days! Just rest and enjoy those fluffs.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh Michelle, what a scare:blink:. I know how it feels...the fluffs are so tiny and they have a tendency to hang around the most dangerous places.
I used to have birdies before and they were all clipped (walked around, didn't fly), so I'm used to watch out for any fella under my feet, but sometimes all it takes is a loss of balance. And no matter how hard we try, accidents happen...
I'm glad Emily and you both are okay. And I bet the fluffs were glad they got so many treats...lol.

Hugs and kisses,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think most of us can relate to this. These little babies are always right under our feet and always near us. My DH stepped on Zoes paw this weekend and she screamed....we got so scared but she was fine. Thank god Emily was okay.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad you are both OK! This is my worst fear - and they a always underfoot, especially Tessa.


----------



## Sweetiepoo (May 5, 2012)

Why is it that the tiny, injurable doggies are the ones most determined to attach themselves to our feet!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad that your cutie pie is fine, Michielle , andso are you :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maggieh said:


> So glad you are both OK! This is my worst fear - and they a always underfoot, especially Tessa.


True. Its Crystal here, even when we are out for walks. I need to always especially watch Crystal.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and not just for maltese, but our parrot Dante LOVES to walk on the ground AND follows you just like a puppy while walking on ground. The other day, THANKFULLY I noticed him the second I touched his feather. But it freaked the poor dude out as he felt the close call of the Monster-Me crashing on him. need to watch out.


----------

